# Blue tricolor and red splash



## chatsworth (Mar 19, 2010)

I am trying to make tricolor and splash in other colours, and so far I have these, they are small but both size and colour are improving for every generation 

This first one is a blue tricolor female, the second is a male, they still need to be more blue, but so far so good 



















This a red splash male I have


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Gosh, the blue tricolour is very pretty indeed! :love1


----------



## chatsworth (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes, I think she is very speciel, and she has a very sweet temper too


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The blue tri in the first pic is very, very nice. I've been working on improving my blue tris for the last year or so, and she is the equal of anything I've produced as far as the quality of the markings are concerned. Good work!

The red splashed is interesting; I'll be watching to see what you are able to do with yellow and re tris and splashed. I have found that it's difficult to get good solid bold markings in this type of mousie. My yellow red/tris were all lost about a year and a half ago, and I'm just now starting to get them back. It's nice to know I'm not the only one who is working on this.

I hope you keep posting lots of pix of the blue and the red/yellow tri/splashed. I'm loving it!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I've never seen a pic of a blue tricolour before! It's beautiful.  The colour patches in the first mouse are nicely balanced as well. You must be very pleased with the results you're getting.


----------



## chatsworth (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you very much for your comments 

I am very pleased with these and I will continue my work with them, it takes time, but is also very rewarding when you can see some results, I will post pictures whenever I get some new exiting ones, and if any of you have pictures of your blue and red tricolor/splash I would love to see them


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I'll look forward to seeing how you go with this! 

I'm particularly interested in seeing any progress with your plans to work on improving the blue colour. The problem I can see that you'll be up against is the dilutes - these are what affect the blues. But without the dilutes you don't get the tri pattern. The bits of coat that have been masked from the effect of the dilutes look like a nice blue though. 

All in all, very interesting!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Mojomouse: Yes, getting the nice dark blue can be a problem, but chatsworth seems to have that already. Nice typey meeces too!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I thought that was what I said, moustress - that the dark blue was nice. It's masked from the action of the dilutes. Getting a strong, but lighter colour in the diluted blue was the challenge. Is this not correct? Now I'm confused.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oops! sorry


----------

